# Penny Farthing?



## John zachow (Nov 5, 2017)

https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/d/original-penny-farthing-for/6374794299.html


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 5, 2017)

No, not really.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 5, 2017)

Sort of maybe trying to be but not really...


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 5, 2017)

I just saw that on craigslist. Almost laughed at the combination of the bike and the price. I'd give like 25 bucks for it just as a novelty.


----------



## detroitbike (Nov 5, 2017)

Garden Art ...?


----------



## Greg M (Nov 5, 2017)

Coker Wheelman.  Originally sold for around $800
Looks like they bent it too, the spine isn’t supposed to bend back by the rear wheel.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks like garbage. "Google your heart out" ?!  Coker Wheelmens are for sale all of the time for less than $300. Still more than I'd pay. But $1600! That's insane.


----------



## vincev (Nov 5, 2017)

I saw one of these in an antique store.If its the same thing it was made in Italy and was prices at $125.


----------



## Boris (Nov 8, 2017)

Hell, can't you almost buy a house in Detroit for $1600?


----------



## partsguy (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Nashman (Nov 9, 2017)

partsguy said:


> View attachment 706017



There will always be dreamers out there. Keeps us laughing.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 9, 2017)

Boris said:


> Hell, can't you almost buy a house in Detroit for $1600?




You can buy several houses in Detroit for $1,600.00


----------

